# X doesn't work properly FreeBSD 7.1 P3 (i386) on Fujitsu Lifebook S7110



## xorgfrustrated (Feb 27, 2009)

After installing x11/xorg from ports on a Fujitsu laptop with FreeBSD 7.1 P3 (i386) , ports tree refreshed 2/26/2009, I experienced multiple problems getting X to work:

    * When X started, mouse and keyboard didn't work. Both built-in and external USB mouse/keyboard combinations didn't work even though both internal and external work fine in text console.
    * Killing the X process causes laptop to abruptly reboot or kernel panic. This happened every time the X server was killed (since I couldn't shut it down with mouse or keyboard.)

Fixes/Workarounds:

1. disabled kernel drm module:

    cd /boot/kernel
    mv drm.ko drm.ko.off

2. added the following section to /etc/X11/xorg.conf after "ScreenLayout" section.

    Section "ServerFlags"
      Option  "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
      Option  "AutoAddDevices" "off"
    EndSection


References:
http://www.nabble.com/Xorg-7.4-causing-kernel-to-crash-in-7.1-RELEASE-td21710284.html
http://www.nabble.com/Xorg7.4-with-hal:-no-keyboard.-td21778969.html


----------



## alie (Mar 2, 2009)

hi,

put:



> hald_enable="YES"
> dbus_enable="YES"



on ur /etc/rc.conf


----------

